# Maumee Bait and Tackle



## AJ79 (Mar 12, 2009)

Could anyone tell me what the hours are at this store. I am planning on stopping there before going fishing in a couple of weeks. I would like to know what time they open during the week. Thanks


----------



## fbcoachfisherman (Jun 9, 2006)

AJ79,

I'm not sure of the hours, but Gary is in there very early. Here is the shop's phone number: 

Phone: (419) 893-3474


----------



## AJ79 (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks for the number.I want to get there early as I can and then get after the fish.


----------



## Littlelunker (Mar 20, 2009)

I've called as early as 6:30am and have had a couple of different people answer the phone, so I'm guessing they open before sunrise.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

Gary opens up at 6:00 am not sure what he closes as we are usually headed home by 11:00 am or noon at the latest.


----------



## MaumeeAngler (May 13, 2008)

Google his website, he has all the store info on river update stuff on it!


----------

